
Tips for clear writing - open-source-ux
https://gds.blog.gov.uk/2019/08/27/podcast-on-writing/
======
Balanceinfinity
The single most important lesson is that: no one is a good writer. If you read
something that's well written it's because it was well edited. The biggest
mistake writers make is they think they're done when they finish writing.
Experienced writers know that the first draft is usually less than half way to
where they want to be. Even Lincoln needed drafts:
[http://www.abrahamlincolnonline.org/lincoln/speeches/gettysb...](http://www.abrahamlincolnonline.org/lincoln/speeches/gettysburg.htm)

------
elevenoh
"Don’t write anything until you establish ‘The Point’: 1) what you want to say
and 2) why it needs to be said"

I like this.

------
dredmorbius
It's possible to write when you _don 't_ know the point -- writing not as
argument but as exploration of a topic.

You'll frequently _discover_ the point as you go through (and might then re-
write the piece having done so), but then ... _that_ becomes the point, and
the process of discovery the narrative.

That said, good guides.

------
djmips
This is probably the best podcast on how to code I have ever heard. Seriously,
pretty much every point here applies to programming. Especially the part about
making it simple.

~~~
collyw
Yet in interviews we get asked to do complex algorithmic stuff that you will
likely never use on the job.

